# Look 226 Pedal



## gatman (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, I am new to this road stuff and need some help. The bike I purchased came with a pair of Look pedals with the model number 226 on them. They are also white if that helps.

First off, are they any good? I am currenlty using some Speedplay mtb pedals.

Second, they did not come with any cleats. What do I need to get that will work with them? Will any of the look cleats work?

Thanks for all the help. I have not had any luck with searching on these because of the common usage of Look and Pedal in way too many posts!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Older model Looks,*

I think. Is this a used bike? If they're in good shape, they should work fine. You may not like them -- some do and some don't, and they're a bit different from Speedplays. They use standard Look cleats (not the newer Keo types). There are two models of cleat that work -- the red, which have some "float," and the black, which are fixed and don't rotate.


----------



## gatman (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks!! 

Yes, used bike - 90's Trek 2100. 

I will probably give them a try once I get my road shoes. I would have already tried them if they worked on any of the shoes I have. Sounds like I want the red ones.


----------

